# Tattooed Oscar



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just saw one of these at a LFS, just wondering what the scoop is on them. They look awesome, but are they a man-made fish that isn't going to live very long?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, its a horrific practice.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Know anywhere that I can learn more about them?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, just search google. http://www.fishtanksandponds.net/setting-up/ethics/dyed_fish.htm is one site. http://www.deathbydyeing.org/moreau.htm is another


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boxermom you have a wealth of information, I appreciate it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Anything I can do to steer people away from horrible things like this, I'm more than happy to do.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

What's sad is these oscars don't look like some of the ones I've looked up online. They look natural, they're basically all white with three stripes vertically. I don't care for the albino's too much but this was almost all white so I was excited, bummer to hear how this was done. Thanks again!


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

It make's my skin crawl to think about people doing this to fish:-(


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont understand it.. thats so wrong and taking a hobby to an extreame level of stupidity


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, as bad as this is, people do much worse. Ever hear of sweetheart parrots?
http://www.arofanatics.com/members/shawnchen89/crueltytoemax/


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Unfortunately, as bad as this is, people do much worse. Ever hear of sweetheart parrots?
> http://www.arofanatics.com/members/shawnchen89/crueltytoemax/


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a pic of a tattooed oscar. Poor thing doesn't even look healthy. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlids&1161742544


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What, there aren't enough pretty fish, we have to screw with them?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Not the sweetheart link . I've seen that to many times.


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

Are all blood red parrots that way? Or are there some that are "naturally" red?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Not all Bloody parrots are this way, but alot of them are. 

Every time I see things like what Boxermom and Damon posted it makes me sick to my stomach. Horrible how they have to screw with something that is already beautiful...


----------



## Kray (Oct 17, 2006)

I noticed that there was no sellers discription on the tattoed oscar on the link that damon sent, gee I wonder why, think it might hurt sales if he said, that what they were buying is not natural it was a fraud and that he poked a bunch of holes in thier soon to be pet and shot dyes in it, and that it might get sick and die on them in a week if that long? people should be put in jail for animal abuse like they do when people abuse more popular animals. just goes to show nothings safe when someone can make a dollar from it


----------

